# TwoFace help



## Goon (Oct 26, 2008)

This year, I decided to be TwoFace (my favorite Batman villain). Usually, my sister helps me with makeup and stuff but she can't since she's away at school this year. Long story short, I got a big bottle of liquid latex and need tips on how to get a good kind of ripped up/burned effect. (I have no idea how to use this stuff)
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*YAY Two-Face!*

there used to be a youtube vid about this but its been taken down...

a quick search found this though - Half Burned Face Makeup Kit Demo

or if you have a halloween store nearby that carries face FX try to find a burned face appliance and use only half of it.

something like these:
Boneyard Burnt Prosthetic Face
Toasty burn injury FX makeup face appliance mask by CFX MostlyDead.com

hope i helped ya, if not someone is bound to have a good idea


----------



## Goon (Oct 26, 2008)

*Medical Condition*

Thanks for the tips, but unfortunately I forgot to mention in my first post that I suffer from a serious case of...being broke. Seriously, the less I can spend at this point, the better. Thanks again! (I'd but a smiley here but I haven't used smileys in 4 years)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ok maybe just use makeup to make it look burned?


i dunno...kinda useless now....sorry


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

For a milder look, apply the latex, let dry, and then peel it back.
Alternatively, you could use it with tissue to give more texture.


----------



## Onawhim (Aug 22, 2008)

I just did some latex stuff for sat night. I applied four thin coats to the area letting each coat dry. then I took a toothpick a made a small hole. I took a small sissors and continued to cut the latex and pull it into the look i was desiring. You could make lots of small holes to make a burned effect. Then i used red make up to fill in those spots and used a little black to outline each cut. I used one of the small makeup kits from the store. It came with a small strippling sponge. I sparingly applied red, blue and yellow paint with this sponge. that sponge was the ideal thing for it. Prob could use a netting kitchen sponge too. To make a big gash, i rolled up small pieces of toilet paper into a worm shape and coated it with elmers glue and let it dry. Then I attached this with the latex and also covered it with the latex.I used lots of face powder to set the make up. It was my first attempt and I was really happy with the results and people were scared just looking at me LOL!


----------



## Goon (Oct 26, 2008)

Simple. Disturbing. Cost Effective. Excellent.


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

Look through this site, I think it was here that I found someone who used a layer of liquid latex, let that dry, apply quaker oats, and another layer or two of latex. Paint starting with a black in the low spots and your imagination is the limit. You could also try a layer of latex, a cotton ball stretched out funky, and then more latex. Have fun!!


----------



## Goon (Oct 26, 2008)

*First draft*

First of all, I'd like to say thanks to everyone who offered advice. I just finished a (very) rough version of my costume, I tried the oatmeal thing and I love the effect it created. I also tried making a few gashes, and the one by my chin I'm pretty pleased with. I haven't decided what to do with my hair yet. I'm either gonna bleach the heck out of it ala Batman the Animated Series, or just shave half of it off. I posted a picture, but it's really really low quality. Believe me, it looks better than in the photo


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*scary!!
good job.
for the hair, just use some talcum powder to whiten it out, or just use temporary hair spray color (white) 
for the left half of your hair. And Two-Faces face in Batman, the animated series face was half turquoise 
(blueish-green) I think...*


----------



## Vulgar Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm planning on being Two-face for Halloween also. My school has a costume contest tomorrow, and if I can man through this cold I've got, I'll maybe post some pics of it.

I havn't put anything on my face yet, but I've been practising on my wrist. I'm using liquid latex, scar wax, red and brown creme based paint, and some dark blue eyeshadow. After skulpting some vainy lines, I paint it red with brown polka dots, then blend the two colors. After that dries, I pat some of the blue eyeshadow on the vain lines, then coat it all in liquid latex.

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y69/patrick_le_great/CIMG1240.jpg

I also bought too cheap suit coats from the second hand store, and have sewn them together. One's tan, and the other is a pinstripe grey. Looks sweet =)


----------



## Goon (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow nice. I got a couple old coats as well and I'm bugging my mum to do some sewing. As a side note, you have any idea how hard it is to carve a deep X into a silver dollar? Pain in the but...

Also, I got my little brother dressing up as a generic comic book goon. Black and White striped shirt, black mask and hat etc.


----------



## Vulgar Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

There we go. That was me yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Nicely Done! How long did it take you apply the make-up?


----------



## Vulgar Patty (Oct 29, 2008)

It took about two hours, but I think since that was the first time I've done it, I can get it down to one hour now. I'll find out tonight. =)


----------

